# Wood slab vanity top installation



## Bojangles (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm finishing a wood slab and would appreciate advice on mounting.  It's 7' long, 2.5" thick with varying widths between 20"-10". Total weight of slab with vessel sink/faucet will be around 95lbs. Brackets will screw directly into studs through drywall. Any advice on appropriate brackets to use?

Thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 27, 2013)

Are you going to have storage under the countertop?

And don't forget...


----------



## Bojangles (Dec 27, 2013)

No storage.  I don't have a photo of the exact slab I bought, but it looks similar to this:

http://www.houzz.com/photos/1061006/The-Orchard-modern-bathroom-seattle


----------



## elbo (Dec 28, 2013)

does the slab end touch the end walls ?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 28, 2013)

If the slab is free floating, you will need to bolt hefty steel L-brackets to the studs along the run of the top.  You can notch the studs to recess the attachment for later wall finishing.  I would suggest getting these brackets fabricated ... this is not your Home Depot "off the shelf" hardware.

You can finish the drywall so the stud bolts do not show.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 28, 2013)

The posted link shows the type of brackets that would be needed.
I see oldog got a photo of the family reunion.


----------



## Bojangles (Dec 28, 2013)

No, both ends are open.  I was thinking about using well made corbels.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 30, 2013)

I have seen one being done, but it was just the guys idea and I never herd how it worked out but he welded 1" steel rounds to a 1/4" x 3" x 48" steel bar and bolted that to the stud behind, he did 3 or 4 of these and did the drywall around them. Like I said, that's all I saw and I don't know what he was using for a deck.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 30, 2013)

http://www.wwhardware.com/a-m-extended-concealed-shelf-support-bracket-gray


----------



## havasu (Dec 30, 2013)

nealtw said:


> I have seen one being done, but it was just the guys idea and I never herd how it worked out but he welded 1" steel rounds to a 1/4" x 3" x 48" steel bar and bolted that to the stud behind, he did 3 or 4 of these and did the drywall around them. Like I said, that's all I saw and I don't know what he was using for a deck.



I purchased a free floating shelf which had this exact bracket and once installed, was completely hidden from view. It made for a real slick installation.


----------



## Bojangles (Mar 2, 2014)

Voila!  Installation complete


----------



## havasu (Mar 2, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks great , Rust-Oleum  and others make paint to match to paint plumbing below the counter.


----------



## elbo (Mar 4, 2014)

that is a beautiful piece of wood. What are you protecting it with?


----------



## Bojangles (Mar 5, 2014)

I foam brushed on about 10-12 coats of Waterlox


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thats a very nice job. 

You never told or showed us what you used to mount it?


----------



## Bojangles (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry I don't have any photos of the corbels- my friend took the photos, and I don't have a camera.  I bought 5 maple corbels from Tyler Morris Woodworking, using various sizes due to the irregular widths of the vanity. Will post photos of them as soon as I can.  I was happy with the results!


----------



## Bojangles (Dec 28, 2017)

The corbel photos I promised.....long ago!
And I KNOW the exposed plumbing looks bad......I'll get to it before I'm dead.....


----------

